# .45 pellets



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Would there be a problem using my left over 50gr .45cal 777 pellets in my .50cal? I shoot 50gr. 777 in the .50 also so I don't think there should be. Any one know for sure?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You want to shoot compressed charges in a muzzleloader. With the underbore pellets you will be leaving airspace behind the bullet. You might be ok, or you might turn your breech into a grenade. I hear people my age complain about birthdays, but it's better than the alternative. Buy some new correctly sized pellets.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Call the manufacturer and ask them.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Plainsman, I have a birthday coming in Dec., thanks for the warning. I think I will go buy some new pellets. I did shoot 6 100gr loads shortly after my first post and every thing seemed to work fine, except for accuracy, but that was probably my fault. I won't be taking any more chances with it.


----------

